
Alex Miller is Congregating Us (The Strange Loop) - apgwoz
http://congregating.us/alex-miller.html
======
heretoo
right at the bottom.. "© 2011 Andrew Gwozdziewycz. I like community. Powered
by Modest. Not tested in IE, because it sucks." .. i agree totally!

------
djacobs2
I'm excited for this project. Thanks for the link!

